# Cage - String Quartet in Four Parts



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

An intriguing and enjoyable quartet. Not many recordings of this one and all at least decent. Apologies for the rather short review....

Recommended

Bozzini
Concord
Cikado

*Highly recommended*

*Jack* - the Jack quartet are meticulous, propulsive and committed in this account and, with excellent sound, for some they may be an understandable first choice. 
*Leipziger* - that fervent last movement is very arresting in their hands after a more conservative opening 3 movements. The Leipzigers pace this fragile account so well. 
*New Music* - although this lot definitely have the measure of this and play magically I still can't fully endorse it due to the sound of this 50s recording (which is decent but limited, with a noisier background). Sorry, I just can't ignore it however in more modern sound this would be the recording to beat. 
*LaSalle* - rather more vibrant, beefier and strident interpretation that still works effectively in the hands of the capable LaSalles.

*Top pick*

*Arditti* - the Arditti's woodier textures and lyricism really work here so effectively, creating a very serene yet haunting feel in this reading. On balance I just felt this ticked all the boxes.


----------

